# Richten einer Split-Cane Rute



## Hecht100+ (3. April 2020)

Als meine Noris-Gloria-Rute mit einer leichten Krummheit bei mir ankam, habe ich mal im Internet geschaut, was so zu diesem Thema geschrieben wurde. Der Trend ging dahin, zu sagen, sie anders herum hinzustellen, bis sie sich dadurch wieder gerade gezogen hat. Dieses könne aber viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, genau so viel wie sie gebraucht hat, um krumm zu werden.

Also dachte ich mir, mal sehen, ob man das nicht doch verkürzen kann.

Zuerst habe ich die Rute zwischen der Spitze und der Handteilende in ein Regal gelegt und die Mitte mit alten Norwegenbleien belastet. Dabei ist mir dann aber aufgefallen, das sich die Spitze am meisten gebogen hat, während das Handteil kaum Druck bekam und sich auch nicht bog.

Also danach dann das Handteil im Griff fixiert und dann am Ende des Handteiles ein großes Gewicht gehangen, dann zu Spitze hin an jedem Ring ein kleineres Gewicht bis zum Spitzenring.








Durch Unterstützung des Handteiles kann man auch dieses punktgenau belasten.



In dem ich die Rute dann öfters mal an die Tür gehangen habe und sie dann mit dem Laser der Wasserwaage kontrolliert habe, konnte man den Erfolg oder Mißerfolg recht deutlich sehen. So wurden dann die Gewichte an den passenden Stellen verändert.









Vielleicht kann man durch noch stärke Gewichte den Vorgang noch mehr verkürzen, das wiederum habe ich mich dann nicht getraut.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, das ich nicht weiß, wie die Rute gestanden bzw. gelegen hat, sie war unsymetrisch krumm geworden. Das heißt, Spitzenteil mußte oben in eine andere Richtung gebogen werden wie unten.





Nachdem sie jetzt für meine Optik gerade ist, habe ich ihr an der Griffschraube eine kleine Öse gebastelt, so das sie jetzt hängend gelagert werden kann. 
Den Tip von Kollege @Dübel mit dem Heißluftfön werde ich bei passender Gelegenheit auch mal probieren, diese ganze Aktion hat jetzt knapp zwei Monate gedauert. 



So sieht sie jetzt aus, sie ist wieder gerade. In der Bearbeitungszeit konnte ich für sie noch eine neue Rolle erstehen, eine Noris Spezial I Grund und Spinnrolle. Sie hat einen Durchmesser von 80 mm und ein Gewicht von 180 Gramm. Zusätzlich ist sie mit zwei  Schnurfangbügel und einer ausschaltbare Knarre ausgerüstet sowie einer fein einstellbaren Bremse. Und das Beste, sie ist in einem hervorragenden Zustand.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Als meine Noris-Gloria-Rute mit einer leichten Krummheit bei mir ankam, habe ich mal im Internet geschaut, was so zu diesem Thema geschrieben wurde. Der Trend ging dahin, zu sagen, sie anders herum hinzustellen, bis sie sich dadurch wieder gerade gezogen hat. Dieses könne aber viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, genau so viel wie sie gebraucht hat, um krumm zu werden.
> 
> Also dachte ich mir, mal sehen, ob man das nicht doch verkürzen kann.
> 
> ...


Das wird @Nordlichtangler aber gefallen mit dem Laser und so.
Ich konnte es ja in Natura bewundern, du bist schon ein bisschen Daniel Düsentriebisch unterwegs, echt coole Sache, ich freu mich sie in Action zu sehen (zumindest auf Fotos)


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2020)

Coole Sache @Hecht100+ !


----------



## eiszeit (3. April 2020)

Hecht100+

Super


----------



## Andal (3. April 2020)

Und wie lange hält diese Überlistung des Werkstoffgedächnisses an?


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und wie lange hält diese Überlistung des Werkstoffgedächnisses an?



Keine Ahnung, das wird die Zeit zeigen. Aber ich werde sie im Auge haben. sie hängt jetzt direkt vor meiner Nase.


----------



## Dübel (3. April 2020)

So gerade war die Rute wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal, als sie frisch aus der Fabrik kam!!! Da hast du wirklich keine Mühen gescheut.

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf einen Bildbericht. Die Kombination aus Rute und Rolle ist fabelhaft. Da juckt es mich förmlich in den Fingern, wenn ich das sehe.

Aber zurück zur krummen Rute.

Die meisten gespließten Ruten hängen  zumindest ein wenig in Richtung der Ringe. Diese leichte Krümmung nach unten ist eigentlich fast normal und bereitet bei weniger wurfintensiven Angelmethoden auch keinerlei Probleme. Macht der Blank allerdings einen Knick oder Bogen nach rechts oder links, dann leidet die Wurfpräzision doch sehr. Bei Spinn- oder Fliegenruten möchte man das also möglichst nicht haben. 
Der Aufwand, den du, lieber @Hecht100+, da betreibst, ist also vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Wenn du NICHT planst, die schöne Gloria komplett neu aufzubauen, dann greife bitte auf keine Fall zum Heißluftföhn. Die Hitze greift den Lack an. 
Wenn also Lack, Ringe und Wicklungen noch soweit in Ordnung sind, dass die Rute benutzbar ist, ist deine Vorgehensweise mit den Gewichten die einzig sinnvolle. Ich würde es persönlich damit aber nicht übertreiben. Wie gesagt, ein gleichmäßiger Bogen nach unten macht kaum Probleme. 
Ein Wort noch zur Lagerung: Gespließte Ruten sollten grundsätzlich hängend in der locker geschlossenen Stoffhülle aufbewahrt werden.
Diesen Luxus genießen bei mir daheim allerdings auch nur wenige Schätzchen. Die Gebrauchsruten stehen im Rutenständer. Wirklich gerade ist von denen auch keine.

Nun hoffe ich, dass ich hier jetzt nicht als Schlaubischlumpf rübergekommen bin. Aber immerhin steht und hängt bei mir ein kleiner Bambuswald im Keller und da möchte ich meine Erfahrungen gerne teilen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das wird @Nordlichtangler aber gefallen mit dem Laser und so.


Aber sowas von gefallen!  

Wofür kauft man sich denn schließlich einen Linienlaser !?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, das wird die Zeit zeigen. Aber ich werde sie im Auge haben. sie hängt jetzt direkt vor meiner Nase.


Das wird ja empfohlen für die alten holzigen Stöcker, das schön senkrecht Aufhängen, auch in Futteralen genauso.
Ein Löchlein in oder an den Rutengriff bohren möchte ich in der Tat weniger
Da passiert senkrecht auch nicht mehr viel, wobei Holz immer auf jede Feuchtigkeit allergisch-schief reagieren wird.

Ich habe mal einen Urlaub meine 3m Kohlefaserruten waagerecht gelagert, also volle Länge an der Wand, 2 mittlere Auflagepunkte in einem Haltergerüst aus einem schwedischen Zeitungsständer, nur so 1m auseinander. Sah sehr schön aus mit dem Gerät gebrauchsfertig an der Wand. 
Die sichtbar herunterhängenden und immer etwas mehr absinkenden Spitzen haben mich aber schnell wieder von abgebracht.


----------

